# Mortar for Porcelain tile on hardi backerboard



## pattyg2 (May 23, 2008)

I need to know what thinset to use for my shower. I will be applying 12" porcelain tiles to 1/2" hardi backerboard.


----------



## TileGuy (May 24, 2008)

pattyg2 said:


> I need to know what thinset to use for my shower. I will be applying 12" porcelain tiles to 1/2" hardi backerboard.




Versa Bond products sold at Home Depot are in my opinion the best quality. Spend the extra $2 and get the white thinset, its not as "dirty" as the grey.   Good luck


----------



## Paul B (May 28, 2008)

oihbfohbfohbrfyh


----------

